# Cote d'Albatre



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

At the risk of getting shot down in flames, isn't 30+ photos in a couple of days of a (pug ugly) ferry like the Cote d'Albatre over-doing it a bit? I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder but even to the beholders you can have too much of a good thing. Personally, I would prefer to see the photos spread out over a month or so. Or am I doing a Victor Meldrew?
Answers on a postcard.........


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Excuse: She's our first new toy for many years!


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Flaming isn't the done thing, but.... maybe a gentle, friendly sort of singe is in order.

1) Yes, it's our first new ferry in 33 years. It's a major event for the towns of Dieppe and Newhaven, since both, especially Dieppe, depend on the ferry link so much. So, I think we're more than entitled to celebrate the fact with a good few pix. They do form a sequence, ie they're not all the same shot. Some have been from Dieppe as well as Newhaven. There are members who have PM'd me asking for the ship's debut to be covered here. They include ex-Newhaveners, ex ferry people amongst others. I've also resisted the temptation to post every shot taken - around 100 at the last count. That *would* be over the top, and would justifiably invite criticism.

2) No-one is actually forced to look at any photos they don't want to on here. There are plenty of photos of no interest to me personally but I don't mind them being there! I just look at those I want to, same as most members, I guess. 

3) The last few pix from me, of her first arrival on service this evening, are just about to be posted. That's it, I'm now done. If people have enjoyed looking at these pix, great, that was the idea. If not, no harm's been done.

4) You know, maybe, just maybe, there's a small hint of Victor in that post of yours somewhere. LOL!

Andy G

PS. Pug Ugly? You're entitled to that opinion, of course, but she's better than some modern ships and a damn sight better than other ferries I could mention!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

"I dont believe it..." LOL
The one of her lying alongside at newhaven is great for me. i have it as a walpaper. makes me feel like i am home seeing mount pleasent in the back ground.


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

hi Andy

i'm ok with you

Pierre


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Shot down in flames it is..........sob!

I should have said "Answers on a postcard......but NOT of the Cote d'Albatre!"

You win folks. 

Kind regards,
John.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Ooh, there's a market opening I didn't think of. Must get on to Judges cards later!

Best regards

Andy G


----------



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

meechingman said:


> Flaming isn't the done thing, but.... maybe a gentle, friendly sort of singe is in order.
> 
> 1) Yes, it's our first new ferry in 33 years. It's a major event for the towns of Dieppe and Newhaven, since both, especially Dieppe, depend on the ferry link so much. So, I think we're more than entitled to celebrate the fact with a good few pix. They do form a sequence, ie they're not all the same shot. Some have been from Dieppe as well as Newhaven. There are members who have PM'd me asking for the ship's debut to be covered here. They include ex-Newhaveners, ex ferry people amongst others. I've also resisted the temptation to post every shot taken - around 100 at the last count. That *would* be over the top, and would justifiably invite criticism.
> 
> ...


Andrew,
Please ignore John's remarks, as a newcomer to "shipsnostalgia" living in Seaford,what a wonderful experience, enhanced by your contribution, a BRAND NEW ferry with the benefit of your superb photos, one including the lifeboat with my colleague Nick (navigator) aboard brilliant, surpassed possibly by the sunset shot perfect.
Cote D'albatre, beautiful, elegant, lines just right. I have taken many photos at Newhaven,over the years cargo and ferry. Last saw dear old Meeching moored at Falmouth a couple of years ago - unmistakable, also dear old Senlac in Pireaus in a different guise, still looking very proud.
I replied earlier but must have pushed the wrong buttons and it disappeared into cyberspace.
Regards,
Mac.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Senlac*

Senlac is still going strong, and her new livery puts her almost back the way she was. Better than all that white!

Meeching is still about on the Medway, was looking rough but maybe things will look up for the old girl.

Thanks for the kind comments on the photos. I'll be supplying most of the whole set in an album to Newhaven Museum in the next couple of weeks when I get the time to print them all out! Actually might just go to the shop for a heap of 8x6's instead.

Andy


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

John F, I have to agree with you on the (pug ugly) we call it (Butt Ugly) I am only referring to the nappy yellow paint,not his right to post what he wants. No postcard please.
John


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Andy
I read that you have many pix of CDA at Newhaven. I'm interesting. You can send.
Thanks
Pierre


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with John F about all the pics of one vessel no matter how special it is.
Have sympathy on us guys that do not have broadband downloading but only dial up.
Takes ages to see all the differant views of one vessel abeit how special it is to a few enthusists.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

But why download them if you don't want to view them? 




lakercapt said:


> I agree with John F about all the pics of one vessel no matter how special it is.
> Have sympathy on us guys that do not have broadband downloading but only dial up.
> Takes ages to see all the differant views of one vessel abeit how special it is to a few enthusists.


----------



## rlangridge (Jul 15, 2006)

I work for transmanche ferries in newhaven


----------

